# Now This Really Is A Shocking Display.....



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

from a British Rider. 

I really hope Mr Talbot is handed a lifetime ban.  

http://www.grandprix-replay.com/uk/...howjumped-savagely-beats-horse-at-german-show


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 June 2018)

evil sod if he does that in public what does he do when his at home without anyone around


----------



## Polos Mum (19 June 2018)

wow - no words could justify that 

Makes you wonder what goes on at home if that's an acceptable action for a very public arena


----------



## Crackerz (19 June 2018)

Having known him in a social setting, i'm surprised this hasn't happened before...!


----------



## Equi (19 June 2018)

He deffo lost his plot there!!!


----------



## Laika (19 June 2018)

That is truly disgusting. That poor animal.

EDIT: interestingly, his facebook page has been deleted?


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

Laika said:



			That is truly disgusting. That poor animal.

EDIT: interestingly, his facebook page has been deleted?
		
Click to expand...



His farm page is still active 

https://www.facebook.com/HazletonFarm/


----------



## redapple (19 June 2018)

What a terrible example for the sport.

Glad the judge so clearly disapproved (don't think I've ever heard a judge shout "HEY" over the tannoys before...) shame he couldn't have called it sooner so stop the horse getting a few lashings. Though as the rider continued to pony-club kick the horse with spurs probably wouldnt have made a difference. Hope he loses all funding.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 June 2018)

That is nothing like what Oliver Townend did. This knocks the socks off that. That whipping is beating out of pure anger. I hope he gets a competition ban for life.


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

carolineb said:



			I hope he gets a competition ban for life.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. There can be no other course of action after such a vile display of temper.


----------



## SpringArising (19 June 2018)

Bloody hell. What an absolute piece of $hit.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 June 2018)

Disgraceful no wrong side of the line no error of judgement just nasty bad and wrong ,beautiful horse and to me it just looked like a miss and there was not a stride there for him to safely jump from its just a shame we can&#8217;t press a button and transport the poor horse to a better life


----------



## SEL (19 June 2018)

One of the great advantages of social media is that people like this cannot escape any longer. They can be named and shamed publicly. Let's hope the governing bodies finally step up and let people know this behaviour is absolutely unacceptable.

Disgusting.


----------



## DabDab (19 June 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Bloody hell. What an absolute piece of $hit.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## eahotson (19 June 2018)

Social media,phones with cameras and video recording and YouTube have definitely cleaned things up in public.At one time you would have been told that you didn't see it,you misunderstood,it didn't happen.


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

He's been dropped by one sponsor- Equine America


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 June 2018)

I hope hes punished by a ban.  Poor horse.  Ignorant brute of a excuse for a man


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 June 2018)

For some reason I can find the video??


----------



## Mkw (19 June 2018)

I really hope this get a lot more and lasting attention than the cases we gave seen before like recently with Townsend and in the past with danish dresssage rider Helgstrand, where people went nuts on social media. In both those cases (and in many like them), it was more of a case of being hard on a horse without actually meaning to hurt it. Not that that's ok either, but at least there was no anger or intentional cruelty behind the actions.
This on the other hand is just outright cruelty. Hope it will be punished and not just by him losing a few sponsors.


----------



## redapple (19 June 2018)

Its at the bottom of the article linked?


----------



## Clodagh (19 June 2018)

He should be banned from keeping animals. Only one way to describe him and that would be all asterix.


----------



## Velcrobum (19 June 2018)

He has been yellow carded for this as well.

www.equnews.nl/showjumping/ben-talbot-gediskwalificeerd-voor-overvloedig-straffen-van-paard/

Yellow card in April, yellow card in June...............


----------



## Dave's Mam (19 June 2018)

Scum.  That is all I have to say.


----------



## Bojingles (19 June 2018)

He's deleting comments and blocking on the farm page.


----------



## kimberleigh (19 June 2018)

Christ. Absolutely disgraceful reaction from the rider and if he isnt banned from competing then the world is a worse place than I previously thought


----------



## ihatework (19 June 2018)

What a bar steward


----------



## tayberry (19 June 2018)

Well done to Equine America for dropping him.


----------



## fburton (19 June 2018)

I'm sure he's not the only one who's done this.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 June 2018)

fburton said:



			I'm sure he's not the only one who's done this.
		
Click to expand...

That does not make me feel any better.


----------



## Cecile (19 June 2018)

Disgraceful behaviour, no doubt he will start to grovel and be Oh so sorry for his actions when his sponsors start running for the hills

Exactly what did that outburst really achieve in the world of sport, poor horse


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 June 2018)

Says video unavailable?


----------



## eahotson (19 June 2018)

I am sure you are right.


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 June 2018)

It was there earlier.  It must have been taken down.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 June 2018)

From a Dutch site. Good on the judge!
https://www.horses.nl/sport/ben-talbot-uitgesloten-na-wanvertoning-in-de-ring/


----------



## patseyr (19 June 2018)

Cant see the video (wont play with me here in IRE ) but probably for the best. 

We all feel frustrated at times especially when it comes to working with animals and when they dont preform or act as how you want them too. But you should never take your anger out on them. You need to know when to walk away, reassess your own failures and what you can improve on or work on with the individual animal. 

If you end up taking out your anger on an animal you need to reassess if you have what it takes to work with them. As mentioned previously, this may not be the first time this happened (I also dont like jumping to conclusions), or maybe it was out of character. But there really needs to be consequences to actions like these, as instances like this give the whole industry a bad name.


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			Says video unavailable?
		
Click to expand...

Looks to have been taken down..


----------



## patseyr (19 June 2018)

amymay said:



			Looks to have been taken down..
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was just me


----------



## Esme (19 June 2018)

If you click 'Watch on Facebook' where the video should be embedded it's still there.

Edit: Video here https://www.facebook.com/amy.ives.3/videos/10216245942485038/


----------



## Lintel (19 June 2018)

How horrendous it's heart breaking that that's how they behaving IN FRONT of people.... I dread what happens behind the scenes.


----------



## whiteflower (19 June 2018)

Disgusting, even after the bell and being shouted at he continues to boot the poor thing with spurs. I hope he gets the back lash from that video that he deserves. There is no place for anger on the back of a horse


----------



## ozpoz (19 June 2018)

What an absolute disgrace! He should take up a different sport like rowing. He clearly doesn't have the temperament to be anywhere near a horse.


----------



## Rowreach (19 June 2018)

ozpoz said:



			What an absolute disgrace! He should take up a different sport like rowing. He clearly doesn't have the temperament to be anywhere near a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, we wouldn't tolerate that sort of temper in the rowing community either.


----------



## Mrs B (19 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Trust me, we wouldn't tolerate that sort of temper in the rowing community either.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It would be a _very_ early bath ...


----------



## Amymay (19 June 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			It was there earlier.  It must have been taken down.
		
Click to expand...

It's back now


----------



## pixie (19 June 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=17&v=YmtTQZdwRB4


----------



## gunnergundog (19 June 2018)

He deserves to be hung, drawn and quartered in my book.


----------



## Chinchilla (19 June 2018)

¡Gilipollas! 

Should NOT be allowed near a horse ever, ever again.


----------



## Amirah (19 June 2018)

I have no words. 

There doesn't seem to be much on the net re this disgusting display,  or many views of the video or comments left, come to that. I very much hope this isn't going to fly under the radar.


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 June 2018)

Surely he will be banned for this.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 June 2018)

If you click on the fb link for him that I think it was Amy May posted the apology is extremely weak too. 

Shocking display and like people say if he does that in public at what looks like a fairly prestigious event given the height of the jumps what does he do at home? 

Have seen a few at hickstead a couple of times one where the crowd started shouting at the rider but that looked tame (several hard whacks) compared to this. Not saying it was acceptable just this is so severe it was the pony club kicking with the spurs even after he was shouted at that makes it even more shocking.

Surely he needs to be banned for that isn't he bringing it into disrepute. The owners are no better if they don't take the horse off him if it isn't his.


----------



## redapple (19 June 2018)

I've read in a few places that he's had a previous ban with BSJA but can't find any information if true or not?


----------



## googol (19 June 2018)

That made me feel really sick :-( just awful


----------



## Chinchilla (19 June 2018)

The video has been removed.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (19 June 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			From a Dutch site. Good on the judge!
https://www.horses.nl/sport/ben-talbot-uitgesloten-na-wanvertoning-in-de-ring/

Click to expand...

This link displayed the video for me.  Made my stomach turn.  That horse is a gem for taking that beating and not dumping the rider and stamping on his head.


----------



## Surbie (20 June 2018)

That is absolutely disgusting. Beggars belief that a rider thinks it's ok to treat their horse like that.


----------



## Dave's Mam (20 June 2018)

This is the first time I have watched it with sound.  I was shocked before, now I am sick.  Thank goodness for the judges.  I hope the rest of his sponsors withdraw & wish his horse had decked him, kicked him & then had a runny poo on his head.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

Hazelton Farm are deleting all comments that question or criticise his behaviour.


----------



## SadKen (20 June 2018)

This video should be circulating everywhere, and the rider should be banned, not only from competition, but from owning any animal until he can prove that he's psychologically fit to do so.   

It's one of the most revolting things I've seen. The rider either has no control over his temper, or he believes that acting in that way is acceptable.  Probably the former - so everyone in his vicinity is at risk. 

The youtube link posted further up still works.  I think I might share on facebook as this really ought to be viral - there are no excuses, and it's not even slightly open to conjecture.


----------



## Cecile (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			Hazelton Farm are deleting all comments that question or criticise his behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Just read 4 comments on the Hazelton page criticising him and someone mentioned thank goodness for screenshots,
I'm unsure if I can read less than others as I can't sign in to such things

More comments now, so I guess they will be deleted shortly


----------



## Nayumi1 (20 June 2018)

Absolutely disgusting, he should be banned for good. I hate to think what the horses go through outside the public eye


----------



## Sophire (20 June 2018)

It's disgusting. Coming from him, sadly not surprising...


----------



## Sheep (20 June 2018)

I watched and it made me feel sick. Poor horse. Relieved to hear the tannoy reprimand and call him straight to judge's box.
I hope the penalties are very severe. As others have said, if this is done openly, what the heck is going on behind closed doors?


----------



## MagicMelon (20 June 2018)

Wow nasty nasty piece of work, he doesnt deserve to sit on another horse ever again. Thankfully he has already been dumped by one sponsor, hopefully all follow suit and nobody send him their horses. He deserves an immediate lifetime ban IMO. I really hope the horse is taken away from him   Ridiculous apology "I really care about my horses" - how can anyone say such rubbish after that.


----------



## eahotson (20 June 2018)

The usual deafening silence from the BSJA and the FEI.Not even the usual platitudes of Horse Welfare being being the most important thing to us.I will no longer go to shows to watch things like this.


----------



## meleeka (20 June 2018)

eahotson said:



			The usual deafening silence from the BSJA and the FEI.Not even the usual platitudes of Horse Welfare being being the most important thing to us.I will no longer go to shows to watch things like this.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are probably hoping it just gets brushed under the carpet. I have to say, Im surprised this hasnt been more widely shared on FB. Considering some of the other things that have gone viral, its pretty bad.


----------



## Rowreach (20 June 2018)

meleeka said:



			I think they are probably hoping it just gets brushed under the carpet. I have to say, I&#8217;m surprised this hasn&#8217;t been more widely shared on FB. Considering some of the other things that have gone viral, it&#8217;s pretty bad.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is far worse than many of the things that have gone viral, and I'm even surprised at the relative lack of reaction on HHO if I'm honest.  I thought there would be pages and pages of comments by now.

Have the BHS made a statement yet, or are they not bothering this time?

Some people on here are probably old enough to remember Sylvia Barnes from when she was judging BSJA and may recall her shredding a well known competitor or two from the judge's box when they got whip happy, or indeed did anything else out of order.  We need a few more like her.


----------



## ihatework (20 June 2018)

I cannot believe there haven&#8217;t been FEI sanctions taken, I&#8217;m naively hoping that this is because they are considering bigger action rather than &#8216;just&#8217; a yellow card.

The flack OT took and the American took, whilst for sure disciplinary matters I don&#8217;t argue, but nowhere near the explicit horse abuse that this is.


----------



## AFB (20 June 2018)

Wow that makes for seriously uncomfortable watching, and I couldn't watch with sound either. 

I'd be really interested in the governing bodies reactions to this as it's got to be one of the worst in recent years. Hopefully causes a LOT of controversy as trumps the OT/US dressage rider by a mile. 

I also think the relevant welfare authorities should get involved.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 June 2018)

could the rspca and whw etc take any action.


----------



## nagseastsussex (20 June 2018)

just seen this on facebook - totally disgusting he  needs a lifetime ban


----------



## vam (20 June 2018)

eahotson said:



			The usual deafening silence from the BSJA and the FEI.Not even the usual platitudes of Horse Welfare being being the most important thing to us.I will no longer go to shows to watch things like this.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if its because it wasn't on British soil at a higher profile televised show? No excuse, its not as if this hasn't gone on a fair few social media sites. Awful behavior and I think it needs to be shared as much as possible so that people see it and the governing bodies have to take action.


----------



## laura_nash (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			He's been dropped by one sponsor- Equine America
		
Click to expand...

If anyone would like to contact them, his other sponsors are listed on the Hazleton Farm website:

Animo Italia - www.animoitalia.com
eQuick.it - www.equick.it
Kep Italia - www.kepitalia.com
CWD Sellier - cwdsellier.com/uk
Hirzl - www.hirzl.com


----------



## FlashyP (20 June 2018)

Theres a thread from 2007 on here that says he was banned from the bsja for beating his horse...


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

laura_nash said:



			If anyone would like to contact them, his other sponsors are listed on the Hazleton Farm website:

Animo Italia - www.animoitalia.com
eQuick.it - www.equick.it
Kep Italia - www.kepitalia.com
CWD Sellier - cwdsellier.com/uk
Hirzl - www.hirzl.com

Click to expand...

Thanks Laura. Have contact Amino nut will get on to the others too.


----------



## exracehorse (20 June 2018)

https://youtu.be/YmtTQZdwRB4


----------



## Amirah (20 June 2018)

I've emailed them all too. It says on YouTube he's got a two month ban? Surely not enough! No point just moaning about it on here, we need to add our voices to the protest against such blatant cruelty.


----------



## antigone (20 June 2018)

laura_nash said:



			If anyone would like to contact them, his other sponsors are listed on the Hazleton Farm website:

Animo Italia - www.animoitalia.com
eQuick.it - www.equick.it
Kep Italia - www.kepitalia.com
CWD Sellier - cwdsellier.com/uk
Hirzl - www.hirzl.com

Click to expand...

just spent 10 minutes emailing them all. thanks for posting the details


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

My reply from the BSJA




			Thank you for your message. As the incident took place at an international show and not in the UK, it is being dealt with by the FEI and we are not able to give further comment at this stage. Regards. British Showjumping.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Denbob (20 June 2018)

So just so I've got my details, this was at Gros Viegeln and the horse is Everglade? (The only one listed that weekend without results)  

www.fei.org/contact 

Just in case anyone wants to join me in complaining to the FEI.


----------



## fburton (20 June 2018)

If only he had used a racing (foam-cushioned) whip... Of course, that doesn't excuse the anger.


----------



## Michen (20 June 2018)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/showjumper-ben-talbot-banned-whip-use-656893

Whilst his actions were revolting, anyone making death threats is equally so.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

I didn't see any death threats.


----------



## SpringArising (20 June 2018)

What a load of rubbish he talks. 

It was inexcusable and Im not trying to defend myself in any way but the horse had been having a problem at water for a couple of weeks. Hmm, sounds like a defence to me :rolleyes3:	

"What I did was 100% wrong but people dont see the back story" - what the hell is the relevance of that. No backstory excuses that behaviour.


----------



## WandaMare (20 June 2018)

Oh no, he should have just said that the pressure got to him and his behaviour was disgraceful and left it at that. It sounds even worse that he started to justify it and hinted at being a victim to the death threats. I hope he gets on top of his anger issues before he even considers coming back to the sport.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (20 June 2018)

Many years ago someone said to me that the incredible, unique , special ,bond and relationship between a horse and its rider is built on mutual trust and never ever betray that trust by raising a hand or beating - this is just disgraceful and I hope he has the book thrown at him. He doesn't deserve to be able to ride a horse again let alone even be in the vicinity of one of these wonderful trusting horses that we all love. Bit upset by this as I'm sure many of us are.


----------



## Lammy (20 June 2018)

Just posted it to BSJA FB as I hadnt seen it doing the rounds. I didnt see any death threats and there are none on the comments, think hes making it up tbf. Nobody wants him dead, just nowhere near a horse.

Im glad the horse is in a new home though, even if he does say it like we should feel sorry for him.


----------



## Mule (20 June 2018)

I've noticed over the past decade or so, whenever someone does something bad and they get bad publicity they claim they've had death threats. I'm convinced that most of the time they're just making it up.


----------



## rachk89 (20 June 2018)

He's making excuses for his behaviour there, blaming the horse. The rider was at fault, not the horse. He's not remorseful and thank god the other owners took the horse off him. Hope others do the same thing.


----------



## Velcrobum (20 June 2018)

Looks like Animo have booted him his details have gone from their website.


----------



## fburton (20 June 2018)

Amazingly (perhaps), there are still people who still think such 'punishment' is justified and efficacious.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			Hazelton Farm are deleting all comments that question or criticise his behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

They deleted my comment and blocked me. I only asked why they were deleting comments and blocking people


----------



## npage123 (20 June 2018)

That is a horrible way to treat any animal, let alone horses who are so sensitive and perceptive to any human interaction.  He should know better, especially being a rider at professional level, and I agree with others who have said how much worse his actions possibly are behind the scenes, away from the public eye.

I wonder what the punishment for a similar act of cruelty would be if it was carried out during a sporting event where horses aren't used, let's say fencing, where one competitor deliberately hits the other with that stick thing, purely with the intention of inflicting harm or to 'punish' the other competitor?  Would that be seen as assault and be taken up in court?  I don't think you should treat animals with any less respect than humans, and if you do, you should be punished by law for cruelty.

In his statement, he makes it sound as if the co-owners took the horse back due to him not able to successfully train it to clear water jumps.  I seriously doubt that.  I'm sure they took the poor horse back after his disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## npage123 (20 June 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			So just so I've got my details, this was at Gros Viegeln and the horse is Everglade? (The only one listed that weekend without results)  

www.fei.org/contact 

Just in case anyone wants to join me in complaining to the FEI.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea Denzel2017.

Have you been able to confirm that those are the correct details?


----------



## Goldenstar (20 June 2018)

Ahhhh now I understand it was the owners fault ........ the muppet ( being polite here ) 
If the owners want somewhere to send the horse I have the beauiful boy here for some R and R .


----------



## Micky (20 June 2018)

Losing his temper because he&#8217;s a ***** rider and obviously bodged up, pulling on the horses mouth legs flapping..the horse didn&#8217;t know what was being asked of him..just shows the riders faults up..he should be banned..and like previously said, god knows what goes on behind closed doors..I hope no one sponsors him again..appalling behaviour..would love to do the same to him..spurs with spikes on though..fuming!


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

KEP have dropped him.


----------



## joosie (20 June 2018)

He has received a 2 month FEI suspension.


----------



## Chinchilla (20 June 2018)

joosie said:



			He has received a 2 month FEI suspension.
		
Click to expand...

Only two months? That really doesn't seem long at all?


----------



## Denbob (20 June 2018)

npage123 said:



			Have you been able to confirm that those are the correct details?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.grandprix-replay.com/uk/...howjumped-savagely-beats-horse-at-german-show 

Yep, sent them an email this afternoon along with his sponsors. 2 months is pitiful for that kind of behaviour.


----------



## ycbm (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			KEP have dropped him.
		
Click to expand...

Social media at its best. They can't get away with this stuff any more.


----------



## npage123 (20 June 2018)

Thank you Denzel2017 - I'll email them too even if it won't extend his ridiculously short ban.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2018)

joosie said:



			He has received a 2 month FEI suspension.
		
Click to expand...

Where is this reported?


----------



## Surbie (20 June 2018)

There is a report of the suspension here:

http://www.worldofshowjumping.com/e...r-abuse-of-horse-and-incorrect-behaviour.html


----------



## ihatework (20 June 2018)

Michen said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/showjumper-ben-talbot-banned-whip-use-656893

Whilst his actions were revolting, anyone making death threats is equally so.
		
Click to expand...

This guy has some serious issues. He can&#8217;t even sound sorry in his &#8216;apology&#8217;, just defers the blame. Mind you he seems to be living up to his reputation.


----------



## joosie (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			Where is this reported?
		
Click to expand...

Rider suspensions are publicised by the FEI. 
https://inside.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/fei-tribunal/suspended-athletes-horses


----------



## laura_nash (20 June 2018)

redapple said:



			I've read in a few places that he's had a previous ban with BSJA but can't find any information if true or not?
		
Click to expand...

I think those reports are based on this thread: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?85149-ben-talbot&

At least he's apparently "taking a break" for a while, hopefully it will be a long one.


----------



## Dave's Mam (20 June 2018)

The only remorse is that he got caught on.

His apology was pathetic.  "Not my fault, it was the horse, now everyone's out to get me, boohoohoo."

Idiot.

& as I said earlier, I wish that beautiful horse had decked him & done a runny poo on his head.


----------



## Surbie (20 June 2018)

amymay said:



			Hazelton Farm are deleting all comments that question or criticise his behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - just checked and my comment has now been removed.

I am surprised that the video hasn't had more circulation given the reaction to Oliver Townend.


----------



## joosie (20 June 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Only two months? That really doesn't seem long at all?
		
Click to expand...

A 2-month suspension is the statutory FEI punishment for receiving two Yellow Cards within a 12 month period.


----------



## Laika (21 June 2018)

2 months for that sort of behavior?!?!


----------



## SadKen (21 June 2018)

Surbie said:



			Yep - just checked and my comment has now been removed.

I am surprised that the video hasn't had more circulation given the reaction to Oliver Townend.
		
Click to expand...

This has made me wonder as well, because it's far, far worse. 

I think that's the issue.  It's so very obviously terrible that there is no possible argument against it.  It's less contentious because it's so revolting - so doesn't stimulate debate.  And I think that's why it's not getting max hits on here, and not doing the rounds online.


----------



## ycbm (21 June 2018)

I think it's a lot to do with the fact that it wasn't shown on mainstream TV, or at an event attended by 160,000 people.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 June 2018)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			That does not make me feel any better.
		
Click to expand...

Nor the horse either.


----------



## Rowreach (21 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			I think it's a lot to do with the fact that it wasn't shown on mainstream TV, or at an event attended by 160,000 people.
		
Click to expand...

I'd guess the majority of people who had an opinion on OT didn't actually see it on the livestream or in person at Badminton either, yet the outcry was far worse.

One of the riders mentioned on the OT thread for previously being banned for not pulling up a tired horse, did exactly the same at Tatts the other week.  Horse struggling, tried to stop, got pushed over the fence, jumped the next two stickily and then fell at the water.  So that rider (with huge experience) clearly hasn't learned much, but they're a popular rider, so no outcry?


----------



## marmalade76 (21 June 2018)

The title of the tread is vague too so that may explain why this has not had many hits. 

This turd used jump round my local shows as a kid - he's always been vile and not just to horses.


----------



## marmalade76 (21 June 2018)

mule said:



			I've noticed over the past decade or so, whenever someone does something bad and they get bad publicity they claim they've had death threats. I'm convinced that most of the time they're just making it up.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## SpringArising (21 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I'd guess the majority of people who had an opinion on OT didn't actually see it on the livestream or in person at Badminton either, yet the outcry was far worse.
		
Click to expand...

What actually happened with OT at Badminton? I wasn't able to watch it.


----------



## TGM (21 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			I think it's a lot to do with the fact that it wasn't shown on mainstream TV, or at an event attended by 160,000 people.
		
Click to expand...

I think also that this latest one was a very cut and dried case of horse abuse, nobody seems to be defending him at all (quite rightly).  Whereas with the OT case there was a lot of debating going on as some people were defending him, so the constant reply and counter-reply kept bumping the threads right to the top and so more and more people got to see them and become aware of what happened.


----------



## ihatework (21 June 2018)

SpringArising said:



			What actually happened with OT at Badminton? I wasn't able to watch it.
		
Click to expand...

He was a bit whip happy on both his horses. It was warm, the ground was tacky, the horses were on the tired side and they got a couple to many behind the saddle. 
He was cautioned by the GJ. Both horses came out well the next day.
Caution was certainly justified but the hysteria went too far IMO.

It was in no way comparable to Ben Talbot thrashing the living daylights out of the horse.


----------



## SpringArising (21 June 2018)

ihatework said:



			He was a bit whip happy on both his horses. It was warm, the ground was tacky, the horses were on the tired side and they got a couple to many behind the saddle. 
He was cautioned by the GJ. Both horses came out well the next day.
Caution was certainly justified but the hysteria went too far IMO.

It was in no way comparable to Ben Talbot thrashing the living daylights out of the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

I don't agree with being whip happy obviously, but there's a big difference between getting a few taps behind the girth to help keep rider and horse safe, and beating the crap out of your horse because you have anger issues.


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2018)

Well it sounds like he is having a break from the sport which is a good thing I am sure. 

His behaviour was inexcusable but to me both the behaviour and how he comes across in that H&H article dont sound 'poor me' but a man on the edge of a breakdown. He talk about the pressure he was under, about his fear the horse would be taken away etc. 

And knowing how the great British public bay for blood on far smaller transgressions I don't doubt he did receive horrific abuse online.

I can't imagine the stress and pressure of life as a pro rider unless you are born into it and have financial security and some control. Eg your own yard/horses.

 Riders have the risk of losing the horses any time. Have to win and win and win to keep the rides and to afford to keep the whole thing going. The risk of horses getting injured or developing behavioural issues that stop you winning. Plus an exhausting, high stress lifestyle and isolation/loneliness as it's not really a team sport.

Then there is the online abuse which must be hard to bear. I am sure rates of depression and anxiety must be sky high in professional riders and I would not be at all surprised if abuse of the horse is a sad side effect of someone who  is simply not coping.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (21 June 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Thank you. 

I don't agree with being whip happy obviously, but there's a big difference between getting a few taps behind the girth to help keep rider and horse safe, and beating the crap out of your horse because you have anger issues.
		
Click to expand...

Plus, and I am not condoning OT but his case you can in a way understand. He has an immense amount of pressure on him on one of the biggest events in the Equestrian Calendar, he is a household name and was so close to finish. You can see how he would have had 1000 other things to think about and would have thought to give a tap to sharpen up the horse as they were 4 from home, or 6 or whatever. 

Whereas this incident was calculated and considered, he had time to think 'right you've stopped so now I want to hurt you'.  

Like comparing chalk and cheese really. I hope this is treated as such and he receives severe punishment for it; the loss of his career through sponsor withdrawal and horse withdrawal is looking more likely then a serious FEI sanction


----------



## Amirah (21 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well it sounds like he is having a break from the sport which is a good thing I am sure. 

His behaviour was inexcusable but to me both the behaviour and how he comes across in that H&H article dont sound 'poor me' but a man on the edge of a breakdown. He talk about the pressure he was under, about his fear the horse would be taken away etc. 

And knowing how the great British public bay for blood on far smaller transgressions I don't doubt he did receive horrific abuse online.

I can't imagine the stress and pressure of life as a pro rider unless you are born into it and have financial security and some control. Eg your own yard/horses.

 Riders have the risk of losing the horses any time. Have to win and win and win to keep the rides and to afford to keep the whole thing going. The risk of horses getting injured or developing behavioural issues that stop you winning. Plus an exhausting, high stress lifestyle and isolation/loneliness as it's not really a team sport.

Then there is the online abuse which must be hard to bear. I am sure rates of depression and anxiety must be sky high in professional riders and I would not be at all surprised if abuse of the horse is a sad side effect of someone who  is simply not coping.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people have hugely stressful jobs which they will lose if they mess up - and which they would also lose if they lost their tempers and abused a co-worker. He's only lost his job for a couple of months. 

I would also assume that as he grew up competing that he came from a reasonably comfortable background (and was whip happy back then according to some on here).


----------



## Velcrobum (21 June 2018)

Amirah said:



			Lots of people have hugely stressful jobs which they will lose if they mess up - and which they would also lose if they lost their tempers and abused a co-worker. He's only lost his job for a couple of months. 

I would also assume that as he grew up competing that he came from a reasonably comfortable background (and was whip happy back then according to some on here).
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he owns Hazelton Farm where he is based so probably not short of a bob or two. The 2 month ban is automatically applied after the receipt of 2 FEI yellow cards it will be interesting to see if they ban him for longer. He seems to have a producing/selling/competition/teaching business. While he cannot compete he has a stable jockey who can although he cannot set foot on a  show ground unless purely as a spectator. Will not stop the producing/selling/teaching side of the business.


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2018)

He may well just be a bad tempered sod with a short fuse! Or he may be suicidally depressed or cracking up. Who knows. I just know that suicide is the leading cause of death in young men and that pro riders are particularly prone to mental health problems. And that very often no-one really knows what is going on in other people's heads. And I always feel uncomfortable with witch hunts and baying for blood. He did totally the wrong thing. As a result he has lost the horse. He has been banned from competing. He has lost sponsors. All of which are appropriate consequences for losing his temper and abusing the horse. But calls to share the post everywhere to make it go viral so he can be abused more make me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Velcrobum (21 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			He may well just be a bad tempered sod with a short fuse! Or he may be suicidally depressed or cracking up. Who knows. I just know that suicide is the leading cause of death in young men and that pro riders are particularly prone to mental health problems. And that very often no-one really knows what is going on in other people's heads. And I always feel uncomfortable with witch hunts and baying for blood. He did totally the wrong thing. As a result he has lost the horse. He has been banned from competing. He has lost sponsors. All of which are appropriate consequences for losing his temper and abusing the horse. But calls to share the post everywhere to make it go viral so he can be abused more make me very uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid this is all over Europe and has made it to Canada as well. It is in the news section of this website. He has previously been banned by what was BSJA for misuse of the whip in 2007 so not the first time he has done it. There was a post that stated he was whip happy as a young person at local shows. The horses reaction after it stopped was that of a horse that has been thrashed before and it was expecting a beating which it got. The ban was automatic after 2 yellow cards. This particular horse had some fairly good results with its previous rider, the results plummeted when he took over the ride which IMHO screams rider issue. A brief review of his FEI record shows that particular scenario has happened to other horses he took over the ride on.


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			He may well just be a bad tempered sod with a short fuse! Or he may be suicidally depressed or cracking up. Who knows. I just know that suicide is the leading cause of death in young men and that pro riders are particularly prone to mental health problems. And that very often no-one really knows what is going on in other people's heads. And I always feel uncomfortable with witch hunts and baying for blood. He did totally the wrong thing. As a result he has lost the horse. He has been banned from competing. He has lost sponsors. All of which are appropriate consequences for losing his temper and abusing the horse. But calls to share the post everywhere to make it go viral so he can be abused more make me very uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is he can get help for himself either with mental health issues or anger issues whichever is appropriate, however the horses who are unlucky enough to be in his care cant get help. They have to suffer from his short fuse.


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2018)

I am glad the horse has been taken off him. And I agree people need to be held accountable for how they behave. Mental health is not an excuse. And he may not have any problems anyway. I accept all that. I just don't like social media hounding of people - any people - in general and I think everyone is very quickj to judge when we don't really know what someone might be going through. Judging the behaviour is fine but the commentary goes well beyond that with a total character annihilation. Not on here but in general.


----------



## blitznbobs (21 June 2018)

It doesnt matter if what the cause is he is still responsible for his actions - of he is so depressed that he feels the need to batter his horse then he shouldnt be anywhere near horses ...


----------



## Cecile (21 June 2018)

I personally hope he never works with anything with a heart beat again,
I wonder how the owner must of felt watching that happening to their horse 
I quite liked the judges comments on H&H - they were calm, refrained but to the point


----------



## Goldenstar (21 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well it sounds like he is having a break from the sport which is a good thing I am sure. 

His behaviour was inexcusable but to me both the behaviour and how he comes across in that H&H article dont sound 'poor me' but a man on the edge of a breakdown. He talk about the pressure he was under, about his fear the horse would be taken away etc. 

And knowing how the great British public bay for blood on far smaller transgressions I don't doubt he did receive horrific abuse online.

I can't imagine the stress and pressure of life as a pro rider unless you are born into it and have financial security and some control. Eg your own yard/horses.

 Riders have the risk of losing the horses any time. Have to win and win and win to keep the rides and to afford to keep the whole thing going. The risk of horses getting injured or developing behavioural issues that stop you winning. Plus an exhausting, high stress lifestyle and isolation/loneliness as it's not really a team sport.

Then there is the online abuse which must be hard to bear. I am sure rates of depression and anxiety must be sky high in professional riders and I would not be at all surprised if abuse of the horse is a sad side effect of someone who  is simply not coping.
		
Click to expand...

To ride for a living is a  choice and a huge priviledge , I never subscribe to this poor stressed professional rider thing ,loads of ways of earning a living are stressful , my experiance of professional competitors is they are working hard but they have a whale of time .
Its a poor excuse for behaving like that .


----------



## meleeka (21 June 2018)

I dont think this sort of thing can ever be excused . Being mentally ill isnt an excuse or even a reason. If he had any respect for that horse at all then he wouldnt have done it, no matter what was wrong mentally. Thats not just a lack of control, its a total lack of empathy and abuse and nobody has the right to do that.  I think his apology says it all really. He says its inexcusable, then gives an excuse! 

I think the witch hunt is more to do with making sure the punishment fits the crime and it isnt just brushed under the carpet. So far it seems just that.


----------



## Amirah (21 June 2018)

meleeka said:



			I dont think this sort of thing can ever be excused . Being mentally ill isnt an excuse or even a reason. If he had any respect for that horse at all then he wouldnt have done it, no matter what was wrong mentally. Thats not just a lack of control, its a total lack of empathy and abuse and nobody has the right to do that.  I think his apology says it all really. He says its inexcusable, then gives an excuse! 

I think the witch hunt is more to do with making sure the punishment fits the crime and it isnt just brushed under the carpet. So far it seems just that.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree it's not so much of a witch hunt as trying to get the FEI to care more about animal abuse than money and give him a lifetime ban. I'm sure there's plenty more like him that abuse their animals privately that should also be banned - but it's not possible without the evidence. 

The evidence has vanished from the net however, wonder how he's managed that?


----------



## antigone (21 June 2018)

If there is one thing I have learned it is that you are what you do. And so is he.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			To ride for a living is a  choice and a huge priviledge , I never subscribe to this poor stressed professional rider thing ,loads of ways of earning a living are stressful , my experiance of professional competitors is they are working hard but they have a whale of time .
It&#8217;s a poor excuse for behaving like that .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. It is never EVER an excuse that he might not have been "coping" or he was worried about losing a ride which makes it even remotely acceptable what he did. I think you're either a person who loses their temper and merrily takes it out on whoever or whatever OR you are simply not that type of person. Sadly he is the former and therefore anyone with such a temper should be kept far far away from animals.


----------



## tankgirl1 (21 June 2018)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			For some reason I can find the video??
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/amy.ives.3/videos/10216245942485038/


----------



## AandK (22 June 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			To ride for a living is a  choice and a huge priviledge , I never subscribe to this poor stressed professional rider thing ,loads of ways of earning a living are stressful , my experiance of professional competitors is they are working hard but they have a whale of time .
It&#8217;s a poor excuse for behaving like that .
		
Click to expand...




MagicMelon said:



			Exactly. It is never EVER an excuse that he might not have been "coping" or he was worried about losing a ride which makes it even remotely acceptable what he did. I think you're either a person who loses their temper and merrily takes it out on whoever or whatever OR you are simply not that type of person. Sadly he is the former and therefore anyone with such a temper should be kept far far away from animals.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.


----------



## Velcrobum (22 June 2018)

A scathing report

http://www.grandprix-replay.com/uk/...-fei-speaks-talbot-attempts-to-defend-himself


----------



## junglefairy (22 June 2018)

The man should have a lifetime ban. We need to have a zero tolerance approach to blatant abuse and aggression towards horses such as this. 

The pathetic response from the FEI to abuse in general makes my blood boil.


----------



## Velcrobum (23 June 2018)

All gone very quiet on this. I do hope the FEI actually do something to punish him further than the automatic ban for 2 yellow cards.


----------



## Amirah (23 June 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			All gone very quiet on this. I do hope the FEI actually do something to punish him further than the automatic ban for 2 yellow cards.
		
Click to expand...

Surely blatant animal cruelty deserves more than a two month ban?  Kepitalia have dropped him now. 

https://www.kepitalia.com/eng/keplife/news/kep-italia-official-press-release-ben-talbot-eng

Sad thing is that there's plenty more suffering just the same out of sight. Really not sure animals and big money competitiveness go together.


----------



## waggit (23 June 2018)

Amirah said:



			Surely blatant animal cruelty deserves more than a two month ban?  Kepitalia have dropped him now. 

https://www.kepitalia.com/eng/keplife/news/kep-italia-official-press-release-ben-talbot-eng

Sad thing is that there's plenty more suffering just the same out of sight. Really not sure animals and big money competitiveness go together.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to see a three stage system that sees a first hint of abuse getting a severe talking to and warning. A second occurrence with a 6 month ban and a third occurrence with a lifetime ban. We don't need these people in the sport we love. It's meant to be about the horses something I think Mr Townsend has lost sight of ! Watching someone actually turn in the saddle to administer hard repeated thwacks is stomach turning and unnecessary. Watching Talbot do what he did makes you worry about any children he might have in the future. If he thinks that is acceptable at a horse show pity the poor child who gets handy with a crayon on the paintwork.


----------



## antigone (23 June 2018)

waggit said:



			I would like to see a three stage system that sees a first hint of abuse getting a severe talking to and warning. A second occurrence with a 6 month ban and a third occurrence with a lifetime ban. We don't need these people in the sport we love. It's meant to be about the horses something I think Mr Townsend has lost sight of ! Watching someone actually turn in the saddle to administer hard repeated thwacks is stomach turning and unnecessary. Watching Talbot do what he did makes you worry about any children he might have in the future. If he thinks that is acceptable at a horse show pity the poor child who gets handy with a crayon on the paintwork.
		
Click to expand...

The link between animal and child abuse is well recognised - to the extent that many RSPCA branches have strong links with Social Services Child Protection teams.


----------



## Mule (23 June 2018)

Amirah said:



			Surely blatant animal cruelty deserves more than a two month ban?  Kepitalia have dropped him now. 

https://www.kepitalia.com/eng/keplife/news/kep-italia-official-press-release-ben-talbot-eng

Sad thing is that there's plenty more suffering just the same out of sight. Really not sure animals and big money competitiveness go together.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about animals and competitivess being a bad mix. I think the problem isn't just money, it's the human ego.


----------



## Mule (23 June 2018)

antigone said:



			The link between animal and child abuse is well recognised - to the extent that many RSPCA branches have strong links with Social Services Child Protection teams.
		
Click to expand...

I recently read that the law in America has been changed to make animal abuse a federal crime. 
The police already know that cruelty to animals is a predictor of violence towards people. By making it a federal crime the FBI will get involved to gather data about the people who commit these types of crimes. The idea is to find out how strong the correlation is. Identifying these people could lead to interventions before they become dangerous to society. (I'm not talking about horse riders but people in general)


----------



## fburton (23 June 2018)

mule said:



			I recently read that the law in America has been changed to make animal abuse a federal crime.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how they define "abuse". I would consider some of what is done in some rodeos abusive, but I definitely can't see legal action being taken to curb them.


----------



## Mule (23 June 2018)

fburton said:



			I wonder how they define "abuse". I would consider some of what is done in some rodeos abusive, but I definitely can't see legal action being taken to curb them.
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine they mean people who break the law by inflicting cruelty on animals. They have to go by what's legally defined as cruelty, not just because they're the police but because what's considered to be animal cruelty varies according to cultural norms.


----------



## Rowreach (23 June 2018)

waggit said:



			I would like to see a three stage system that sees a first hint of abuse getting a severe talking to and warning. A second occurrence with a 6 month ban and a third occurrence with a lifetime ban. We don't need these people in the sport we love. It's meant to be about the horses something I think Mr Townsend has lost sight of ! Watching someone actually turn in the saddle to administer hard repeated thwacks is stomach turning and unnecessary. Watching Talbot do what he did makes you worry about any children he might have in the future. If he thinks that is acceptable at a horse show pity the poor child who gets handy with a crayon on the paintwork.
		
Click to expand...

Careful, that is the sort of personal remark that will get this thread removed.


----------



## waggit (24 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Careful, that is the sort of personal remark that will get this thread removed.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't meant to be personnel but as the link between animal and human abuse is established a comment. It seems to be more rife nowadays with amateur and professionals having shorter fuses, dishing out punishment and blaming the horse instead of their own judgement. We look at NH and flat racing and criticise the whip use but to me it seems to be eventing is creeping up there with it but with the whip administered through anger and frustration. It seems the more sponsorship, money and prestige is put in the more displays of temper and frustration we see. It seems sad that we start out with the horse being a willing and happy partner in whichever sporting arena you compete in just becoming a tool to achieving fame and glory.


----------



## Amirah (24 June 2018)

I actually feel a bit sorry for him that he is the way he is; and that he has spent years around horses but still doesn't "get" them. (Naturally I reserve the bulk of my pity for the animals that have to put up with him). 

Perhaps H&H online could club together and get him a Mark Rashid boxset or similar? Although having seen online pics of that backfeifengesicht a few times now I should say that he thinks he knows it all already. 

I'm for a zero tolerance policy of a lifetime ban for first sign of clear abuse. Even if they get a stern warning etc those sorts of people will continue to administer private beatings because it's part of their training methods, they shouldn't be competing at all.


----------



## Velcrobum (24 June 2018)

Amirah said:



			I actually feel a bit sorry for him that he is the way he is; and that he has spent years around horses but still doesn't "get" them. (Naturally I reserve the bulk of my pity for the animals that have to put up with him). 

Perhaps H&H online could club together and get him a Mark Rashid boxset or similar? Although having seen online pics of that backfeifengesicht a few times now I should say that he thinks he knows it all already. 

I'm for a zero tolerance policy of a lifetime ban for first sign of clear abuse. Even if they get a stern warning etc those sorts of people will continue to administer private beatings because it's part of their training methods, they shouldn't be competing at all.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he has money / family has money so can do whatever he likes. He apparently owns Hazelton Farm (named after the village near Cheltenham where I believe a close relative lives) If he got a lifetime ban from FEI that would block him from showjumping in any capacity so would save a lot more horses from his training methods.


----------

